# I dont often do this but ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

While I wait for the blood tests, here are some pooch tests for you guys who do that sort of thing

Doe #1









Doe #2










Doe # 3










Doe # 4


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, yes, not sure, yes


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok Im new too this !
What is the but shots for ?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Its sort of a game around TGS. Its called the pooch test. You take a picture of a doe's backside showing the vulva and anus in its natural position and we take a guess on whether the doe is bred or open. About 50% of the time we're right.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone else want to guess??


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been looking at so many pooches on here to determine if my own girls are pregnant, so I'm VERY new to this, but I was gonna say the same thing as crocee.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

sbaker said:


> I've been looking at so many pooches on here to determine if my own girls are pregnant, so I'm VERY new to this, but I was gonna say the same thing as crocee.


ditto!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...what are we looking for? What means yes, and what means no..... :coffee2:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

no idea thats why I blood test or ultrasound just thought it would be interesting to see how close people get


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll add my 2 cents (where is the cent symbol?). Yes on all of them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

#4 was in season yesterday


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I still can't figure out...lol


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

crocee said:


> Its sort of a game around TGS. Its called the pooch test. You take a picture of a doe's backside showing the vulva and anus in its natural position and we take a guess on whether the doe is bred or open. About 50% of the time we're right.


Hahahahaha...... oh OK.. gotchya

Sent from my Hydro using GoatSpot


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

yes on all except doe#3


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

A disturbingly large part of my day is now spent looking at goat vaginas...


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> A disturbingly large part of my day is now spent looking at goat vaginas...


Lol! I go out every morning and look at my girls' privates..I make sure I stand up and act casual when a car drives by


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm (Jan 20, 2013)

sunshinegoat said:


> Lol! I go out every morning and look at my girls' privates..I make sure I stand up and act casual when a car drives by


Hahahahahahaha............. omg...... you guys are killing me..... lol!
Funny thing is I have looked at my does butt! To see if she is in heat!

Sent from my Hydro using GoatSpot


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm 100% accurate with my own goats within 4 weeks of the breeding. On someone elses goats I'm not a sure unless they are at month 3-4 though it depends on the goat. Some I can tell within 2 months. Their anus drops forward and looses the cove under the tail head and their vulva tilts more downward. Your also looking for a generally puffy looking behind. They tend to loose some of the smaller wrinkles around the entire area due to this. Once you see what your looking for its pretty easy.


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

thats when you know you officially have no life. when you follow your does around looking at their hoo hoos. i could not stop laughing. good to know i am (normal).


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

i guess no, maybe > but leaning towards no, yes,...and no clue on #4.


----------

